# Installing Rear Speakers



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

Was wondering how to take out the rear speakers to put new ones in. I've had new speakers and haven't figured out how to take out the stock ones yet :-/ Any sites/helpful insight would be really great thanks!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Your are foruntatly in LUCK!
I just installed some rear speakers on my 1991 Nissan Sentra GXE on Saturday.
I bought 2 Kenwood 6 1/2' speakers and when you go into the back seat you should see 3 big plastic looking screws, that appears you can unscrew with a quarter.
Then pull off the rear taillight thing. Once that is done, you can remove the carpet rear carpeted dash and speaker covers. By doing this you should open the trunk or pull down the rear so you can push the white clips that are attached onto the metal frame... under neath its right next to the speakers. If your not sure to safely remove the white clips, then they will break. 

Anyway pull off the carpet/board in the back ( the speaker covers are attached onto it ) 

There ya go.... now you can see the speakers. Use a screw driver to remove the screws facing you, and the 2 rear screws are hard to get to with a screw driver, so try to use one of those screw bits that fit into a socket wrench , or hell use a monkey wrench to hold the screw bit

After you remove the speakers you should notice the wire harness.... if you have speakers like min... with a (+) and (-) then you need to buy a converter.
Then reverse the process when ur done.

If the speakers dont fit..like the frame to screw in was too small then cut out some sheet metal and screw the sheet metal into the existing screws..and cut a hole for the speaker to fit... and screw the new speaker and screws into the sheetmetal

If this made absolutly no sense.... I will post pics of nessessary


----------

